# Ok questions about A-maz-ing smoker....



## coma44 (Oct 15, 2010)

My oh my the ups truck dropped off the box of goodies. A-maz-ing smoker 6-8 and assorted dust and torch. planning or breaking it in this weekend.

So other than the directions is there any tips that I should know?

 Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 15, 2010)

Well only thing I can think of is keep your powder dry and enjoy...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2010)

Just follow the startup directions and like Paul said make sure the dust is dry and that you load up to the top and give it a light tamp and you are good to go


----------



## coma44 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys here is the first load up and run......


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes dry dust is the key. Mine got a little damp and it isn't fun fighting with keeping it going. I was told to nuke it in the microwave and that will fix the dampness issues. Works like a champ when you have dry dust. Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2010)

coma44 said:


> Thanks guys here is the first load up and run......


I will be interested in your results. From the experience I have had with it, you really need to fill it to the top and tap it down a bit  to get a good burn. If you don't it tends to "run" on you and not burn evenly.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks to me like it is not full enough at the ends where the fire has to turn the corner.

One thing I learned here that helps keep the dust dry is to keep it in a plastic jar with a screw top -- I'm using left over ocean spray 64-oz juice bottles.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 17, 2010)

coma44,

Fill it up the the brim and then pack it down a little.  Looks a little light around the turns.  Pour your sawdust into the AMNS and scrape the excess off ith something like an old credit card.  Then I take the edge of the credit card or my thumb and pack it down below the top rail.

I'm around all weekend and available for questions.

What are you smoking?

Todd


----------



## coma44 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I did run fairly well even down a bit. I was only smoking for a short time and i got lucky even though it was not full to the top it did what I needed for the country style ribs. For the pulled beef I am making today I have the dust to the top and tamped, as you guys said it ran little better last night and so far the reload this moring looks good too....


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking forward to the finsih Q-view


----------

